
Maciej Ceglowski – Superintelligence: The Idea That Eats Smart - pw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kErHiET5YPw&feature=youtu.be&list=PLaLoXSqdjlcJwDDQn1B7s5ONz7N3diz3h
======
Analemma_
Idlewords, are you going to add the slideshow to your page as you've done in
the past? I always enjoy the slideshows but it's going to be a little while
before I have time to watch a 45-minute video, even one poking fun at the AI-
riskers (a pasttime dear to my heart)

